# cane creek 40 vs. Crank Bros.



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

So ive pretty much bought the first round of stuff, but i now want to replace my headset as my bike mechanic buddy said it would be a good idea. im torn between the cane creek 40 and the crank brothers opium and sage sl. i havent been able to find any reviews of either one. does anyone have any suggestions or insight as to the quality and durability of these two products?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never had much luck with CB products. Stuff looks good, but never lasts, for me. CC on the other hand, have always been reliable.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

I honestly would never buy anything besides a Chris King-it will be the last headset you ever buy-unless you need an inegrated. If your current isn't sloppy or crunchy I wouldn't bother replacing it. 

Of the two you mentioned CC is the way to do. However King headsets aren't that much more exspensive and they are way better.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Cane Creek all the way. 

many pics out there of broken CB cups...besieds, juan nailed it, their stuff seems prone to pretty design more than durability. 

Running an new 40 series on my knolly, only becauses the new 1.5HT required a new headset, otherwise I'd be on one of my 3+yo CC S-3s.


----------



## droptop (Jul 2, 2009)

the 40series replaced the s-2 and s-3 cane creeks. great headsets, sealed bearings, good finishing. get one and it will last you years. if you do manage to ruin the bearings, you can buy new ones for a few bucks- its a standard bearing.


----------



## MicahZ (Dec 19, 2011)

I am with crimson, I have 2 13 year old GT's still on original kings, and I've put em on everything I've built. I can say nothing against CC as I had a giant that came equipped with an s-3 and it was buttery, and in the 4 years I had it I never had a hiccup from it. I'm still jumping a 2009/10 p.3 that came with an FSA pig headset, and it too has given me great performance, still has no play, and no crunch, and I'm 6'6, 240lbs... I'd still build out any new frame with kings if it doesn't come with a headset.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

CoolBeans said:


> So ive pretty much bought the first round of stuff, but i now want to replace my headset as my bike mechanic buddy said it would be a good idea.


Is there anything specific wrong with your current one?

FWIW, Cane Creek 40 series is my go to headset choice.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have CC40's in two different bikes and they are solid. I have another 40 to go into another bike I'm building now.


----------

